# Online communities and friends



## Daytona Al (Sep 17, 2021)

Are you using services other than SF to communicate with others with like interests. I understand that there are email penpal services, political and interest forums etc. Can you start a blog that others reply to? If so, how do you do that? 

I'm really enjoying SF, but would like to expand my online communications to several hours per day.  I'm happily married, so this isn't about dating. It's about exchanging ideas with people around the world and making friends. 

I'd enjoy hearing any good sites that you've found for to reach out to others.


----------



## Shero (Sep 17, 2021)

There are many psychological sites on the internet. Google is your friend here


----------



## officerripley (Sep 17, 2021)

A site similar to this one: teebeedee.ning.com; if you like to read: goodreads.com.


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 17, 2021)

*Basically, for communication I am just here and Facebook.     Back in my early days on the interwebs, there were several special interest or social groups I belonged to, but most crashed and burned.

These two are now the only places I go to interact.   I do CNN for my news, and POGO for my games.   This is about all I do on the web*


----------



## katlupe (Sep 24, 2021)

Yes, I am on a number of different forums as well as fakebook and LinkedIn. I belonged to a great deal more but have deleted them as my interest changed. I write a blog and that satisfies my writing need, mostly for myself as I do not promote it any longer. I am on the computer almost all day but have been making sure I spend time doing other things as well.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 24, 2021)

I use SF and Facebook but I rarely post or participate on Facebook.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 24, 2021)

SF and Facebook only. Tons of friends on Facebook and communication is ongoing through mostly messenger and FaceTime.


----------



## timoc (Sep 24, 2021)

SF and.............me like build heap big fire in garden, with old mat, me send heap big messages to friends, but neighbours shout from windows, "Put that bloody fire out, you daft old beggar, I've got washing on my line."


----------



## Ronni (Sep 24, 2021)

Bunch of other forums and online groups based on my interests…gardening, dogs, motorcycles, etc. with sub-categories in each. For example Dogs include a training group, there’s a chihuahua group and another forum, also a rescue group. Motorcycles umbrella Harley specifically, riding in general, bike wear etc. 

I’ve formed relationships in some of these groups and forums whereas in others I’m more interested in information only. I have a large group of friends and family who I interact with personally and see frequently now that we’re all vaccinated, so my social needs are well met in that regard.


----------



## Liberty (Sep 24, 2021)

This is the only forum I belong to...have lots of online friends and some family that I usually communicate with daily.  Recently zoomed with my friend in Brussels, for instance.  

Hub and I have lots of outdoor projects.  Really prefer outdoors to being cooped up inside a lot.


----------



## cdestroyer (Sep 24, 2021)

I often use the irc for communicating. internet relay chat has over 4500 channels most of which are non english speaking, many deal with ****** deviations, but some are friendly english chat.


----------



## Irwin (Sep 24, 2021)

Most social media sites are completely overrun with kids, but I've found a few focused on some of my hobbies that I go to occasionally.


----------



## AnnieA (Sep 24, 2021)

Daytona Al said:


> It's about exchanging ideas with people around the world and making friends.
> 
> I'd enjoy hearing any good sites that you've found for to reach out to others.



For me, that happens in special interest forums ...canning, gardening, RVing.  I've spent a ton of time on the RV sites since getting my class B in December.  Am planning to meet up in real life with some of the groups that camp together.


----------



## Murrmurr (Sep 24, 2021)

Daytona Al said:


> Are you using services other than SF to communicate with others with like interests. I understand that there are email penpal services, political and interest forums etc. Can you start a blog that others reply to? If so, how do you do that?
> 
> I'm really enjoying SF, but would like to expand my online communications to several hours per day.  I'm happily married, so this isn't about dating. It's about exchanging ideas with people around the world and making friends.
> 
> I'd enjoy hearing any good sites that you've found for to reach out to others.


Unfortunately several very popular social media group sites closed down (i.e. Yahoo Groups, MSN Groups, Group Spaces) because they were being used for nefarious purposes, unbeknownst to the owners and moderators. 

You might try searching out a blog site. Here's a website that lists the "10 Best Free" - https://themeisle.com/blog/best-free-blogging-sites/


----------



## bowmore (Sep 24, 2021)

I read the Early Retirement website frequently. Aside from the financial topics, there are a number of other things addressed. It is well moderated and they do not take any nonsense.
After my wife passed away, I found a  grief recovery website. The best thing that came out of that was my present wife, who was also widowed.


----------



## Sylkkiss (Sep 24, 2021)

This is the first forum I've joined and actively participated. Once I was on Google groups thing but they changed it now and I don't go there. But I"m on the Absolute Writers(AW) forum that looks exactly like SF now but they have many more rules about posting.

Bowmore, what was the grief recovery website you found. I'd like to check it out.


----------



## caroln (Sep 24, 2021)

When I gave up cigarettes I joined a stop smoking forum, which was fine for awhile.  But as it turned out, all it was doing was making me obsess over cigarettes so I quit.

I also belong to a forum on QVC which has a long list of interests to choose from.


----------



## Geezerette (Sep 24, 2021)

Until recently I was visiting another general topic forum that was mostly women, but I stopped because I have pretty clear and firm ideas about what I think is right and wrong in behavior toward others. A recent discussion of an event revealed that an unexpectedly large number of members practiced “situational ethics “, advocating doing whatever was to their best advantage  in certain situations regardless,  if they didn’t think they would get caught. I don’t waste my time arguing with people like that.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 25, 2021)

SF,FB and tractor forums...


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 25, 2021)

Ken N Tx said:


> tractor forums


I used to be active on tractorbynet, when I was looking for and learning to use my tractor.  Now I only go there with specific questions, which is rare.  Good bunch of people.


----------



## Shero (Sep 25, 2021)

I have been contributing for years to these forums: travel, writing and archaeology. This is the only seniors forum and I must say I enjoy it!


----------



## Manatee (Sep 29, 2021)

City Data has a huge variety of places to read/post.  
There are 2 for folks that own Chrysler convertibles and others for other cars.
We no longer go traveling/camping, but I still look at certain trailer sites.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Sep 30, 2021)

Over the years I have posted on many political websites.  I love to give delusionals of a  certain political persuasion a royal butt kicking and do so with rapturous glee.


----------



## Daytona Al (Oct 1, 2021)

Shero said:


> I have been contributing for years to these forums: travel, writing and archaeology. This is the only seniors forum and I must say I enjoy it!


Can you give me the names of those forums? They sound interesting


----------

